# Mesquite or cedar boards



## Blessedveteran0305 (Aug 13, 2021)

I was wondering if anyone had boards of mesquite or cedar boards I need them to be 1" thick. I make American flags and am wanting to make some out of different wood other than pine to see how they turn out. Looking to find something in the Denton, DFW area. PM me if you have any information.


----------



## Blessedveteran0305 (Aug 13, 2021)

Anyone?


----------



## Blessedveteran0305 (Aug 13, 2021)

Ttt


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

I have a bunch of cedar lumber but none of it is close to you.


----------



## Blessedveteran0305 (Aug 13, 2021)

Where abouts is it located?


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Huntsville


----------



## scotth891 (May 25, 2016)

Take a drive to M&G sawmill in Huntsville as stated above. They have whatever you need.


----------



## Blessedveteran0305 (Aug 13, 2021)

OK I will be going through there this Saturday and next Tuesday


----------



## captMike (Jan 30, 2006)

I may be late just saw the post, call kirk bates 210-218-3908 rising3bwoodworks
he is in 
Devine but has sawmill and does lots of mesquite
I have 125 + Cypress cookies for sale in bandera from 12'' x1 1/2'' to 4-5' x 4'' for sale or trade for lumber
361-438-1866 Tell Kirk Mike set you.


----------

